
Google begins developing its own quantum chips, to prepare for the future - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/189155-google-begins-developing-its-own-quantum-computer-chips-to-prepare-for-the-future
======
walterbell
> Google will absorb UC Santa Barbara’s quantum computing group

What's the market price for a quantum computing group acquihire? D-Wave
investors spent more than $100M on R&D. How much did UCSB spend?

